# Winterizing rabbit hutch



## sonnythebunny (Dec 6, 2012)

I have covered the hutch with a tarp,is that enough?
it gets about 40-50 (ferinheight) (did I spell that right?) during the night and 50-60 during the da, is that cold for a rabbit? (she is a holland lop)
thanks for looking


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 6, 2012)

That is actually pretty mild weather to a rabbit. From what I understand most adult rabbits handle the cold really well, even to single digit temps. A tarp will help keep the wind out, so that is a very good move, make sure she has plenty of good hay to snuggle in too, and if you are really worried you could put up a heat lamp, just make sure she, or the hay can't touch it.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Dec 6, 2012)

she is about 3 months old, does that make any difference?
(how old is a full grown holland lop?)

edit: is alfalfa considered hay?


----------



## Prairiechick (Dec 6, 2012)

If you want to cover to keep wind out, that is good, but leave one side open for good air-flow.  If it gets too stuffy or damp in the hutch, you might start having some problems with keeping your bunny happy and healthy.  Damp cages/pens for small animals is the kiss of death.  Your bunny can handle the temps, so don't worry it is getting too cold.  Remember, they wear a fur coat year-around.


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 6, 2012)

We have 35-50 rabbits outside (in CT) at any given time.  Every cage has at least 1 side open to the air, and we have never had one freeze.  It's in the 20s here right now.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks for replying, but one other thing, she is not drinking much water.


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 7, 2012)

It is normal for rabbits to consume less water in the winter.  Ours go through over a quart a day in the summer but maybe a pint in the winter (large meat rabbits).


----------

